# Help sexing and understanding budgies



## Pops&nanna (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi, so i proudly became an owner of a beautiful violet boy (fav colour) within weeks he was hand tamed and very well behaved! After a few months i started to feel bad and was on the lookout for a buddie for my pop's, i came across another lone budgie who looked sad in the pic and my heart melted. I quickly contacted the seller who happily delivered it to me the nx day! I was told it was a boy tho researching tells me different but i could be wrong. Both get on great kissing sharing food n preening it's sooo cute to watch. But being untamed i read not to let him out but after just a week i couldn't help myself, he would watch my pop's with so much envy i felt sad for him. I let him out & omg the poor thing flew in to almost every wall and window's, i frantically trying to catch him to place him back in his cage. The thing is from what i could tell was that he had no clue how to fly it went so fast in every direction which made me think i didn't just buy a buddie i rescued one! I don't think since he was brought he ever left the cage and wow my heart felt so sorry for it but happy that he no longer had to be confined to it's cage. Bar the not be able to fly will his confinement chage his behaviour? Its very bitey but i think thats because it was neglected, is it possible to gain its trust being an older bird? Also she said it was a boy but i think its a girl how can i find out the sex and age? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi! If you post a picture of your bird we can determine the sex and whether it's an adult or juvenile. There is lots of advice on taming budgies on the forum; this is the same whether or not the bird is young or old. Be sure to read through the "stickies" and articles on the forums, that will help you out a lot!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, if you read here https://www.talkbudgies.com/70-determining-gender/ this gives you information on gender in budgies. We (staff) suggest that all new members please read through the Stickies and Articles provided _before_ asking basic questions.

Additionally, if you would like to post clear, close, frontal pics, in good natural daylight (Imgur works well with the forum), then we can help you determine gender.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice  A photo of the new little one taken in natural light of his or her cere would be the best way for us to confirm his or her gender  

Also, since s/he's been neglected, you should wait a few weeks before letting him or her out of the cage to let them settle into their house and get used to your voice. It may take extra work to tame him or her due to the bad living conditions you rescued them from, but it can work, you just have to go at their pace and not rush them :thumbsup:

I look forward to meeting him/her! :wave:


----------

